# intel boot agent PXE-2.1 error in installing linux



## schwagner (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm attempting to install Linux MCE (on Kubuntu 7.04) from their quick-install DVD. During the install of the OS, I get a Boot Agent PXE Base Code (PXE-2.1 build 084) error, saying "exiting Intel Boot Agent -- insert boot disk and press any key"

I'm really new to the whole Linux thing, but even if I was using Windows, I still wouldn't know what this meant. I've done some searching, but I'm seeing a lot of differing opinions/solutions. Could someone spell it out for me a bit?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

That error indicates the system is trying to boot to the network and is not
finding an image.
It does this because it's not finding the DVD or anything on the hard drive
to boot from.
Go to the bios setup and set the cd/dvd drive to first boot device.
Could be a bad or not bootable image on the dvd.
If you are using a SATA DVD drive,it may not be able to detect it.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi schwagner,

Welcome to TSG!

Look at this webpage for download instructions. There you will see in the first sentence a link to known issues.

Looks like you have run smack dab into one of them, so follow their advice for the workaround.

-- Tom


----------

